# International CES - Jan 6-9 2015



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Last winter, as a DirecTV subscriber, the CES was rather blah.

Wonder what new or improve stuff will be introduced this winter?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Attendees, please keep your senses open to _Genie Lite_. It was trademarked last year by DirecTV and I'm curious to know what it is.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Actually....last year was one of the better CES shows to attend (of the last 5 years onsite) in terms of information...but that was assuming one got into the corresponding private meetings. Attendance at those sessions mandates confidentiality - ergo the name *private* meetings.

While Press events are still held, over the past few years, more and more companies have elected to conduct private meetings at CES - often held offsite - to only distribute information to targeted audiences, rather than larger public announcements.

We'll see what next week brings...but don't expect much to be _*publicly*_ released in terms of DirecTV news.

Generally that doesn't happen.

Still...there's plenty to experience and see, and its a blessing to be able to attend for the 6th year in a row. It's also nice to see some fellow DBSTalkers onsite.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Yesterday was Press Day, and there were a few interesting things shared (for those of us with credentials or invites) at Mandalay Bay. The Sony session was packed.

Today is the attendee "Opening Day". Vegas is very crowded, much like last year when 160,000 attended. The weather is very nice, so moving around to various venues isn't bad (just a bit slow)


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yesterday was Press Day, and there were a few interesting things shared (for those of us with credentials or invites) at Mandalay Bay. The Sony session was packed.
> 
> Today is the attendee "Opening Day". Vegas is very crowded, much like last year when 160,000 attended. The weather is very nice, so moving around to various venues isn't bad (just a bit slow)


Thanks, keep us posted,

Particularly for any DIRECTV related products or news of course. ... 

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552582105192865792


Please post what your link is referring to, there is no reason for blind links.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The year of the cord-cutter starts at CES 2015


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Please post what your link is referring to, there is no reason for blind links.


I've given up posting tweets here. And deleted all posts in this thread that had 'em.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

HoTat2 said:


> Thanks, keep us posted,
> 
> Particularly for any DIRECTV related products or news of course. ...


Since DirecTV does not exhibit at CES (at least they haven't in several years now)...news is limited, or else confidential from their business partners onsite.

Not much to publically report other than RVU continues to expand, with LG joining the RVU Alliance product release list. Those TVs are referred to as "DirecTV ready". Without providing any proprietary information...it's fair to day that more RVU-based news and products will be forthcoming in 2015.

One good place to start is the RVU Alliance website - which has some CES-related information (now):

http://rvualliance.org/


----------

